
Show HN: Clicking this will collapse all comments even if you didn't do so - adtac
https://adtac.github.io/collapse/
======
adtac
Test comment.

This works because the collapse request is a GET request. Just like the "Show
HN: This up votes itself" post [1] from a few years ago, a simple hidden image
in any webpage would make the request on your behalf.

Obviously, collapsing threads is merely annoying as opposed to something more
malicious like automatically upvoting posts, but I still thought this would be
interesting to share.

Don't perform authenticated actions using GET requests, I guess.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902)

------
Aditya_Garg
Heads up, it doesnt work if you are not logged in (I was confused when nothing
happened).

